# My new Thousand sons



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys and Gals!
I'm starting up a Thousand sons army and I Have started a few minis. I'm going for a Egyptian theme...
Here is what I have done so far!
C&C Please :good:

My Daemon prince
























My Terminator Lord/Sorc.








My Converted Vindicator
























Note: None of these models are finished, they are about 70% completed


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I do very much like the daemon prince, very tzeentch-ish


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

the demon prince looks wonderful. keep up the good work


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks guys!
I'm trying to think of some more Egyptian Ideas...
I might add symbols (like ancient Egyptian) all over my Leman russ... Oh, I mean Vindicator


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet work. The vindicator is a beast and the DP is great also. Good to see an alternative approach.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Cheers!
I've gotten myself some Terminators and a box of 1k sons woooot!
I'll post some pics when I've finished


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, well I finished assembling the troops and sons!
Here is a pic before I spray them


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

That daemon prince is awesome!. never would of thought of that for a daemon prince.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Cheers!
I picked up a space marine dreadnought and I'm starting to convert it.. Here are some pics of it now
twin-linked autocannon (yess, I know there are 3 barrels)
































I'm going to fix the symbol on the arm, and add some more chaosish stuff


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

So, I painted up the Dreddy and I made a spawn with the excess green stuff...
I call him Hendrix and the spawn Jakob
























Dr. Phil on the background


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

LOVE THE DREAD! ++Rep
Not big on the termite poses. A little too much movement for the K sons.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude, I might have to sneak into your house at night and steal this army. Seriously.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent work there...


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

they look very niche


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like the use of a Termie torso for the Dred's Sarcophogus (sp?) very good idea!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far, I dig the idea of using the Ushabti for a DP.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweet Tri-linked autocannon! +Rep


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

hey guys, sorry I havn't posted anything for ages.. I've had a short break from warhemmer but I'm back in!! I had a look at the tzeentch models I've painted and I realized... I don't like them.. So I tryed a new colour scheme and I think it looks pretty dope.. I'll post a new tab with a bit of the chapters history in a few days..
Cheers for the great feedback guys!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

totally think you pulled of that DP .. to be honest ... it should be a GW standard its so freaking awsome! +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That dread is fantastic. Love the autocannon. +rep.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey, thanks so much guys!
Sorry I haven't posted anything for ages, i had a small falling out and I was thinking about selling them  then I decided NO and I gave them an 'alternative' paint scheme

I know some of you might want to murder me for doing this but I re-painted everything... I don't know how my daemon prince will fit in with everything so I need some ideas to make him fit with my snowy scheme..

I went for a weather damaged scheme using a simple 3 colour pallet (Grey/blue, metallic and black)

They look crap in these photos but they look pretty nice in person :victory:
The Tank and Dreddy are still in progress and I want to do some touch-ups on most of the models.
Here they are:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I liked them before and i still like them now. I think the pale blue is a good color for the tsons. Very cool


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Daring to repaint them my man. I am 5/8ths through repainting an army right now.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have enough difficulty repainting my test models if they do not look great; the dedication in repainting a whole army boggles me.

You could leave the DP the same and re-base him; the brightness could hint at his daemonhood


----------

